# Light



## waterlilly (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm looking for a light for my 5 gallon which only has a Plexiglas cover for the time being. I came across the following in my web search and I'm wondering if it might be enough for my tank. I have sand substrate with vals, anubias and fern. 
Also, the tank is 16 inches long. Would it be better to get a 11 or 8 inch strip?

What I was looking at is: NICREW Submersible LED Aquarium Light, Underwater Strip Light for Fish Tank, 11-inch, White with Blue LEDs, 4W

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B0...a22-5cb7-b16c-5956749abecf&pf_rd_i=6292452011

Any input is greatly appreciated


----------



## stan6595 (Jun 17, 2013)

Consider your plants do not require a lot of light, the light in you post should works.

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 Mi MIX 2 發送


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

If you are going to use the light strip for OVERHEAD lighting (above the cover), get the longer one. If, on the other hand, you wish to place it inside the tank (submerged under water), then either choice would be fine - depending on the decorative effect you are going for.

P.S. I have a 11-inch LED light centered over a 20" tank . . . and would prefer the light be a few inches longer (i.e. 16"-18"). However, I got my light NEW on sale for $15 - marked down from $48 - so I could not pass it by at the time.


----------



## waterlilly (Aug 22, 2010)

Mick2016 said:


> If you are going to use the light strip for OVERHEAD lighting (above the cover), get the longer one. If, on the other hand, you wish to place it inside the tank (submerged under water), then either choice would be fine - depending on the decorative effect you are going for.
> 
> P.S. I have a 11-inch LED light centered over a 20" tank . . . and would prefer the light be a few inches longer (i.e. 16"-18"). However, I got my light NEW on sale for $15 - marked down from $48 - so I could not pass it by at the time.


That's a great price! 
I would put it on the underside of the Plexiglass lid, above the water.


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

Re: " . . . underside of the Plexiglass lid, above the water."

----------------------------------------------

The light I have is not waterproof, although it is water "resistant" (sealed)to some degree. Furthermore, to mount it in a the way you suggested would require some kind of gear or bracket to do so. As it now is, I simply centre the light face down on the class cover. Really simple. (P.S. I do not use a hood with this tank; only the hinged glass cover with the L.E.D. light sitting on top of it.)


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

I bought couple of this last year, for my saltwater and freshwater Fluval Spec V (5 gallon ) tanks ,and I love them.

https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B0737KCCKS?tag=vs-pets-convert-amazon-cdn-20&th=1


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

For a 5 gallon tank, if aesthetics are not super important just use a desk lamp if you already have one.


----------



## indefine (Aug 10, 2013)

I recently got the nicrew 11in extendable light that sits above tank. Nice light for cheap, works well. Especially in smaller tanks, doesnt take up real estate within. 

Only gripe is that it doesnt have any red spectrum LEDs, only white and blue.

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------

